# Bizzar



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never posted anything in the photo forum Gonna give it a shot LOL I took this picture and thought it was very different Whats your take


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It's not one I would keep. Out of focus and blurry. I bet you can do better than that.
Keep shooting.
Mike


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

But that tree is wicked!! It reminds me of an old black and white scary movie back in the day!!


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Two Words!*

Blair Witch. :0)


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It definately has a surreal feel to it. The blurriness disturbs me, and yet makes me keep looking at it at the same time. I like it, but I understand the comments above.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Chunky said:


> It definately has a surreal feel to it. The blurriness disturbs me, and yet makes me keep looking at it at the same time. I like it, but I understand the comments above.


I no its out of focus but look at the weeds growing their perfectly in focus took picture bulb setting Guess I'll use it for my halloween cards


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

*Are these better*



MT Stringer said:


> It's not one I would keep. Out of focus and blurry. I bet you can do better than that.
> Keep shooting.
> Mike[/quote I still like my wicked pic buy how about these


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't look blurry to me. Maybe I need to hit the eye doctor.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it has a definite Quirk Factor of about 10  i like it. and i'd use it - i'd add a poem to it to help set the mood in concrete.

the flowers in your last photo are beautiful! 

thanks for sharing!
rosesm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Koru said:


> it has a definite Quirk Factor of about 10  i like it. and i'd use it - i'd add a poem to it to help set the mood in concrete.
> 
> the flowers in your last photo are beautiful!
> 
> ...


I like your attitude please write a poem I'd love to read it I like unusal photo's Different


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I like your attitude please write a poem I'd love to read it I like unusal photo's Different


thank you  i've been frantically busy with unexpected deadlines at work this last couple of weeks, but that photo is in my mind and i'll let you know when i've written something.

i too like unusual photos. some abstract images take my fancy, not all, but some do make my mind dance about 

rosesm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Koru said:


> thank you  i've been frantically busy with unexpected deadlines at work this last couple of weeks, but that photo is in my mind and i'll let you know when i've written something.
> 
> i too like unusual photos. some abstract images take my fancy, not all, but some do make my mind dance about
> 
> rosesm


Thanks for the response I'll be patiently waiting


----------

